

EU reaction to Apple's removal of AppGratis  - gregcohn
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/04/french-junior-minister-says-apple-was-brutal-with-appgratis/

======
TazeTSchnitzel
" EU reaction to Apple's removal of AppGratis"?

Why _EU reaction_? This is the reaction of France.

~~~
joshguthrie
"This is the reaction of France"? Why France reaction? This is the reaction of
Fleur Pellerin.

No seriously, why even talk of Fleur? Here is a better view on the situation
from RudeBaguette: [http://www.rudebaguette.com/2013/04/12/fleur-pellerin-
startu...](http://www.rudebaguette.com/2013/04/12/fleur-pellerin-startup-
mommy-tells-apple-to-play-nice-with-appgratis-or-else/)

EDIT: Related funny: Fleur Pellerin asks Facebook executives about a so-called
"private messages leak": [http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/facebook-
privacy-timeli...](http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/facebook-privacy-
timeline-france-93872)

I think we're talking about the worst Minister ever for this post :)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I put "France" although I really meant "Fleur", the problem was I was on a
mobile device and couldn't go back and find out who it was specifically.

~~~
joshguthrie
Sorry about the tone if it appeared "condescending", I just wanted to "copy"
your answer style to be more concise for future readers. Most people don't
know the depths of Fleur's "competence" yet, so I wanted to pass along this
information =)

------
antr
Title link bait.

Original title: French junior minister says Apple was “brutal” with AppGratis

~~~
gregcohn
I found this phrase in the article to be chilling: "before stating that she
would ask the European Commission to tighten up its regulations on how
Internet companies handle their digital platforms."

It might have been better to add a question mark, but it certainly wasn't
meant as linkbait.

------
olgeni
> and ultimately cheapen the premium experience that Apple tries to create

And the "premium experience" would be the app store? Really?

